# Good Boats in Cabo?



## lynchmob79 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm headed to cabo san lucas in march for my honey moon and was wondering if anyone could recommend a boat out there. Heard that there are some scams there if you are not careful and not to book a boat without a recommendation. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

We have always used Cabo Magic and they aqlways produce. Pisces and Picante are other reputable charter operations that I have considered, But Lori Garcia of Cabo Magic always makes our trips very personal. If you really want a good trip, you need to research what is bitting and where and tell the skipper that's where you want to fish. Give me a call and I can hook you up with some good contacts down there. 251-747-6712
Capt. Ed


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

+1 for picante.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I have always used the Pisces folks. Great people to deal with; especially like the Tracey Ann boat. It's a 31' Bertram which I consider one of the finest smaller fishing boats there is. Great captain who has won some tournaments. www.loscabosguide.com/fishing/piscesfs.htm


----------



## lynchmob79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm looking for the contact info for the boat my wife and I took a couple of years ago. We went in march two years ago. We hooked up and released five stripes the first day. Went after roosterfish, mackerel and hammerheads the second. And released four stripes and caught a nice mahi the third. It was somewhere around $550 a day for everything. Not too bad. Every boat out there fishes the same spot the same way. So why spend the extra money?? You could save some or do like I did and extra fishing days.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I used Silverados and negotiated the day before from the hotel. I got a half day - 5 hour trip for $500. I caught a 25 pound dolphin and a 300 pound blue marlin. The great thing was we only went a few miles from shore and were trolling. No 50 mile runs out there. It is a great place for a honeymoon.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I fished pices, minerva, and one other boat and picante was by far the best. You get what you pay for if the fish are out past 10 miles.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

I was in Cabo last month and fishing was slow. The comment about checking the fishing reports was absolutely correct. If the good fishing is close a half-day charter is a good one, but if is still slow look at a full day. The business is very competitive but most captains work hard to get a fish. Good luck, I will be moving a boat from PV to Cabo then San Diego this month. I expect to fish along the way and should be around Cabo 12-15 March. If you are leaving around that time I'll pass you a report/// JET


----------

